# Help with Cerclage removal



## tmsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

One of my doctors did a cerclage removal and the patient refused any sedation only the local, how should I code this? 59871 says "other than local", what else can I use? HELP


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

tmsmith said:


> One of my doctors did a cerclage removal and the patient refused any sedation only the local, how should I code this? 59871 says "other than local", what else can I use? HELP



That depends on the circumstances under which it was removed.  Was the patient in the office?  Why was it being removed?  In some circumstances you don't bill for the removal.


----------



## tmsmith (Oct 28, 2011)

The patient was seen at the Hospital as an outpatient procedure.


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

tmsmith said:


> The patient was seen at the Hospital as an outpatient procedure.



And the reason for the cerclage?  Is this a pregnanct patient or non-pregnant patient?  If the removal is done during the course of labor and delivery, you don't bill separately.  If it was done under other circumstances, it would appear you could bill 59871 with 52 modifier to reduce the service.


----------

